
What's Better for Online Marketing: AdWords or SEO? - Oxydepth
http://www.infront.com/blogs/the-infront-blog/2015/12/30/seo-and-adwords
======
Golddisk
SEO is more important to generate unique, long lasting traffic in my opinion.
AdWords is good for a quick little burst, but unless you plan on paying for
the adverts for a long period of time most of the traffic drops off after the
ad ends.

